# Elevator simulator.... I must have lost my mind



## Snort

After two impressive ( in local terms) halloween parties with some DIY grave grabbers, hangmen, etc., I have decided to go all in this year. Our theme is the Resident Evil hive, and the plan is to take my two car garage and convert to the hive entrance. So, I get to build an elevator simulator, drop panel, Monster in the box, some flickering lights, and some electric firecracker based effects. I got the mib kit from monster guts, and the electric crackers are easy. The plan is to have party goers enter via a bunker door, go into an elevator, ride "down" into the hive, exit the same elevator door, and enter the hive wit the Red Queen saying "You can't be here, you have to leave.... You're all going to die down here."

My plan is to get a couple of micro switches as triggers, and have the guests swipe their "access cards" to unlock the bunker door and activate the elevator.

After entering the door, they will see the elevator with the door standing open down a short corridor. They will enter the elevator, swipe their card, the door will close, and the elevator simulation will start. While the elevator is running, one of the walls in the corridor will pivot to close off the entrance door and open a new passage into the rest of the hive, where a video projection of the Red Queen will greet them.

I'm thinking a 16 channel BooBox flex max will be required to run the show without a full time human operator. I've already sourced air cylinders with solenoid valves to drive the elevator doors and moving corridor wall, and air bags to drive the elevator. What have I neglected? The Boo Box should have enough channels to run the elevator and mib, and the cracker effects will be driven off of simple outdoor motion sensor light triggers with outlets.

Anyone have a source for or DIY for a simple seven element LCD display driver? I would like to add a floor display in the elevator.


----------



## Snort

No help? Not even for the LED driver?


----------



## hedg12

Most 7 segment LED's I've seen have either a common cathode or common anode and 1 connection for each segment. You really just have to turn on the correct segments to make the numbers. There are dedicated IC's out there to do it, but you could probably do it easier with a picaxe or arduino. There's a 7 segment arduino library out there - never used it myself (never played with an arduino.)


----------



## tstraub

Pneumatic doors on the elevator could cause injury if someone were to get caught while the door is closing. Have you considered adapting an overhead garage door opener to slide the elevator door open and closed? Garage door openers have a break beam sensor built in to make sure nobody is standing in the way of the door and will automatically reverse if the door hits something.

For an LED driver there are several options. How much experience do you have with microcontrolers? Have you ever used a PICaxe, arduino, Basicstamp, or similar device?


----------



## Snort

tstraub said:


> Pneumatic doors on the elevator could cause injury if someone were to get caught while the door is closing. Have you considered adapting an overhead garage door opener to slide the elevator door open and closed? Garage door openers have a break beam sensor built in to make sure nobody is standing in the way of the door and will automatically reverse if the door hits something.
> 
> For an LED driver there are several options. How much experience do you have with microcontrolers? Have you ever used a PICaxe, arduino, Basicstamp, or similar device?


Good point. The BooBox flexmax has 8 trigger inputs. If I incorporate a Beam break sensor with a delay as the trigger on the door, and keep the pressure low on the doors cylinder, I should be able to keep things safe.

I haven't used anything like an arduino. It may be easier to create a mask, and use a simple light source for ground level and hive level depending on how many open channels I have.


----------



## GOT

I have done a few garage elevator simulators. Last year's was by far the best. What you have left out is the rotating brick panel to make it look like they are descending. You probably won't opt for the double-door approach I used in 2012 but you can easily do a side window like I did in 2008. Check out my web site. I also like the idea I used in 2006 of the ripped-out emergency phone. By the way, the lights should always flicker and go out while they are descending...

http://www.garageofterror.com/2012elevator.html
http://www.garageofterror.com/2008elevator.html
http://www.garageofterror.com/2006elevator.html


----------



## Hippofeet

I am building one of these in a few months. In my design, Im using (but have NOT tested yet) a pressure relief valve in the airline to the door closing cylinder. Im planning on finding the lowest PSI required to close the door, going up just a bit, and placing the relief valve in the line. So if I was running 20 PSI to the cylinder, and it closed at 20 PSI, I would have a 25 PSI relief valve in the line, so it would stop the actuation, and they could just push it back open.

Once I start testing it, I will figure out if I need a beam breaker or other sensor to tell it to reset if the door is pushed back open.

The only problems I can see is if the guest cannot push more than the relief valve (unlikely if the door is on rollers and the PSI is low) or if the door moves so fast that it strikes them (I can use speed adjusters on the cylinder or solenoid).

I was thinking of using two projectors on the sides to simulate wall movement, if I can find or make the right scene, but my installation is going to be very tight, so I may not have any wall movement whatsoever, Im not sure I could fit even the rollers to have a moving wall.


----------



## Snort

*Floor indicator display*

Ok, I sorted out the floor display based on a lucky find at the local Radio Shack. It's called a Blinky Grid, and for $25' you get kit that includes a PCB, controller, 7x8 LED array, battery holder and switch, program button, and two light sensors. You have to solder everything together, but when you are done, you get a programmable LED display that you can program via the Blinky Programmer website. The kit is made by "Wayne & Layne" and is available online at makershed.com too.


----------



## Snort

Video!


----------



## Snort

Ok, everything has arrived, I just need to get some steel tubing to weld into the base. I laid everything out on the garage floor in painter's tape, and I think I'm going to go with a 5'x6' elevator to increase throughput. I'll put together a tutorial after the party, but expect the bill of materials to run into the $1200-1500 range if anyone is interested. I found a great source for airbags, by the way - airbagit.com. They have their standard double convolute airbags with 2500 lb capacity, 2.5" closed, 10.5" fully extended on a BOGO for $59 per set of two! All automotive focused, so if it is ok to support a car, it should work great for ToTers!


----------



## Snort

*Motion platform built*

Motion platform is now all welded together with bags installed. Plumbing the solenoid valves this morning, and building the elevator cab this weekend. Then it is programming time.

Does anyone know if you can make triggers on the BooBox Flex Max interrupt the sequence of another program? What about requiring one program to be complete before you enable a trigger?


----------



## bfjou812

Just wondering if you're using anything to limit the travel of the top part of the platform. The reason I ask is that the air bags will extend at different heights if not loaded equally. Also they will extend beyond their advertised height if unloaded and pressure is applied. We used them in conveyor lines at work and when a restraint broke the bag expolded and threw rollers all over the place. Just a heads up. Looks great!!


----------



## Snort

There will be links of heavy chain on each corner to connect the upper and lower frames. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

Please, please, please post some pics when you get your haunt all together! I'd love to see the finished product, especially this elevator


----------



## kevin242

oh man, you've got an epic project going there. best of luck!


----------



## Snort

Pictures of elevator cab and "card reader" used to activate the elevator


----------



## Snort

Overview video:


----------



## Snort

Outside view


----------



## deadSusan

WOW! That's impressive!


----------



## bfjou812

Lookin' Good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kraken

I would pee myself........


----------



## Hippofeet

Super nice.


----------



## Snort

Lots of work this weekend, but not a lot that will show in pictures. Got the beam break to keep the elevator door from closing on anyone working, and started building out the rest of the walk through. Should have all the corridor walls up and the various doors, locks, and electronics for the rest of the haunt finished by next weekend.


----------



## Hippofeet

So did you use my idea to keep from crushing guests? Am I looking at a percentage, here?


----------



## Snort

Hippofeet said:


> So did you use my idea to keep from crushing guests? Am I looking at a percentage, here?


When I hit the big time, I'll bring you on as a consultant!.

Because of the 3:1 motion ratio of the door mechanism and the small cylinder bore, even though the cylinder runs at 70 psi, it takes very little force to stop its motion. There is also a small gap and a foam edging on the door. The beam break is really to ensure that the elevator doesn't start it's motion cycle with someone standing in the door.


----------



## Snort

Ok... So everything is finally together and working. I did a quick walk through video with the lights on and reduced air pressure because I didn't want to run the compressors while the kids were sleeping. Video:






For anyone who might be interested, I am seriously considering selling the elevator intact so as not to have to buy a storage shed for it since I am deploying and won't be here next Halloween. I'm looking to get something close to my material cost for the elevator and all pneumatics. I plan on keeping my BooBox flex max and the looping video player, but am willing to part with anything for the right price.


----------



## Snort

Ran all night long. We had about 80 guests, and no issues whatsoever. Everything is still put together, but will start the tear down tomorrow. Will probably leave the elevator intact for a week to see if anyone wants it, then I will dismantle it and figure out what to do about storage.


----------



## Mattimus

That was amazing Snort. You are a Milla Jovovich short of the real life Hive in your house. Hate to hear you can't deploy with your haunt, but I don't think you will have to look too hard for a buyer. Great job.


----------



## Snort

I couldn't persuade Milla to show up, but we still had an Alice or two!


----------



## ATLfun

Crazy set-up. Your friends must have been totally blown away. Did you have pics of the final finished walk through?


.


----------



## Snort

We do have pics of the walk through, but with the World Series and kiddos trick or treating will probably not get them posted until this weekend


----------



## Snort

Pics posted in the photo and video thread


----------



## Wdlassy5

Snort said:


> *Motion platform built*
> 
> Motion platform is now all welded together with bags installed. Plumbing the solenoid valves this morning, and building the elevator cab this weekend. Then it is programming time.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can make triggers on the BooBox Flex Max interrupt the sequence of another program? What about requiring one program to be complete before you enable a trigger?


I know this is a very old post, if you happen to see this message do you remember the size steel used for your platform?


----------

